# Is it weird to go to a concert/show by yourself?



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you guys think it's weird to go to a concert/show by yourself? I don't really have that many friends and even if I did ask some of them to come, they usually can't because they have work, don't have enough money, aren't interested in the type of music, etc. I feel like I'll never be able to go with others unless I make new friends which I don't count on happening anytime soon. I don't really mind going alone but I feel like people would think I'm weird or a loser for going alone.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know if other people notice people who are on there own, I do but that might be because i'm alway's on my own. I think most people are more interested in enjoying themselves to notice people on there own.

Why do we care so much about what others think.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

It's not weird at all to go to a concert on your own. When I go to gigs I notice many people who are there on their own, just to enjoy the music.

I went to gigs on my own in the past. I have to admit that the idea of going alone freaks me out a bit beforehand, but once I'm at the venue I'm doing well. People focus on the band/ artist and you can just blend into the crowd. :yes


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Not weird at all. Just scary. :afr


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I just, for the first time ever, bought a ticket for myself to a show 3 weeks from now. I'll be honest I'm a bit anxious. I plan on having at least a couple of drinks before I even get there. I'm gonna try to blend in of course as much as possible. Like a complete dumb___ I got a good seat, front row just above the floor, at the end of the aisle. I'm planning ahead to make sure I'm in the right "frame of mind".


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Probably, but who cares


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope, Not weird in the least. Don't worry, I go to shows by myself as well. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

The worst part is that I dont have a problem with the people there because they are just enjoying themselves and I dont have to interact with them in anyway. I'm more concerned about how some people I know may react to me going alone. I know I shouldn't really care but it's the SA. However, I think I'm just gonna go for it and try not to care about what they say.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If it's weird to go see your favorite band or artist, then consider many people weird.


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

This is one of the things i've been trying to build up courage to do for ages now. Oddly, I always feel more comfortable in bigger venues than small clubs.

Major props to anyone who has done it!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I went to a concert by myself the other day. When the music starts playing, everything is all right.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

It's not weird. I used to go to concerts by myself all the time. For some reason I feel like the creepy old guy who stands in the back now :lol Concerts are much more enjoyable with people you know.


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I went to a concert by myself the other day. When the music starts playing, everything is all right.


Was going to type the same thing.


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I went to a concert by myself the other day. When the music starts playing, everything is all right.


Who'd you see?


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Donatello said:


> Who'd you see?


The War On Drugs. There's relative unknowns right now, but I been fan of theirs for a while. They opened for Destroyer, who leadman is apart of the New Pornographers but didn't say for them. It was a very cool show, it exceeded my expectations, the band was really tight together and sounded amazing. I like finding gems and this was definitely one.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Almost every concert I have attended, I attended alone.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

No, I'm in the same boat as you. First concert coming up, it's highly unlikely that my friends will come with me. I'm a bit worried of getting trampled, mostly because it's a post-hardcore show and I'm a couple years younger than the average fan I think. Who are you seeing?


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> The War On Drugs. There's relative unknowns right now, but I been fan of theirs for a while. They opened for Destroyer, who leadman is apart of the New Pornographers but didn't say for them. It was a very cool show, it exceeded my expectations, the band was really tight together and sounded amazing. I like finding gems and this was definitely one.


Nice.

I saw the New Pornographers a few years back in front of one of the tinyest gig crowds i've ever been in. Literally 25 people there and Blaine had to play off the stage on the floor. :lol


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

I go to concerts by myself. And I'll often have a great time. 
No-one else likes the same music I do, and I'm not going to change what I like. 

How is going to a show by yourself weird? 
Anyone who thinks you are weird just for being alone is a fool IMO.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

I do this, but I'm not really alone, I have my over anxious/over analytical brain with me, and that doesn't help. What helps is beer.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

If I did I'd go onto the floor where nobody could tell you were alone.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I've gone alone to most concerts I've been to (and I've seen a lot of shows). My comfort level differs depending on the venue and crowd. 

For certain bands/musicians I see other people who are alone, likely because they aren't well known and their fanbase tends to be people who already have a pretty different/unique taste in music and are probably used to knowing hardly anyone who likes the same stuff.

For other shows sometimes there are a lot more groups of friends there, even if the band isn't well known they might be more accessible and "fun". That is more awkward so I tend to just stand to the side and have a drink, and sometimes I'll pretend that my cell phone/bag is incredibly fascinating (*sigh*).


I think people can admire it or might think it's cool to go alone because it shows you are really into the music and the experience, and the fact that you can't find anyone to join you doesn't stop you from enjoying it.  
I've heard a lot of people express that and it's surprising how many non-SAers also feel apprehensive about going to shows alone, even if they really want to see the band.


----------

